#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  06 – 10 ДЕКАБРЯ 2017 года В МИНСКЕ ОТКРЫТЫЙ КУРС С ЭЛИО ГУАРИСКО "ОСОЗНАННОСТЬ",

## Пема Ванчук

Настоящий курс является открытым, в связи с чем, к участию допускаются все желающие, не ограничиваясь наличием передачи от ЧНН и членством в ДО.

***

РАСПИСАНИЕ ОТКРЫТОГО КУРСА:

06 декабря 2017 года, среда:
18.00.-20.00 - Осознанность тела: Позиции, движения, намерения к действиям.

07 декабря 2017 года, четверг:
18.00-20.00 - Осознанность дыхания: различные методы, практика.

08 декабря 2017 года, пятница:
18.00-20.00 - Осознанность дыхания. Осознанность ощущений.

09 декабря 2017 года, суббота:
10.00-12.00 - Осознанность разных состояний ума
15.00-17.00 - Осознанность различных состояний ума.
Какие существуют препятствия для пребывания в состоянии присутствия.

10 декабря 2017 года, воскресенье:
10.00-12.00 - Работа с эмоциями
15.00-17.00​​ - Открытая осознанность за пределами усилий

***
УСЛОВИЯ УЧАСТИЯ:

Настоящий курс является открытым, в связи с чем, к участию допускаются все желающие, не ограничиваясь наличием передачи от ЧНН и членством в ДО.

Информация о месте проведения и стоимости курса - в ближайшее время.

КОНТАКТНЫЕ ДАННЫЕ:
gena.hotimsk@gmail.com, Геннадий Паседько nnt1807@mail.ru, Наталия Позднякова

С уважением, Ганчи Джигдреллинга

***
ВЕДУЩИЙ: ЭЛИО ГУАРИСКО

Инструктор СМС 2-го уровня, уполномоченный Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче

Имеет обширное буддистское образование
Переводчик древних тибетских текстов и текстов тибетской медицины
Автор многочисленных исследований по тибетскому буддизму и Дзогчен
Имеет степень магистра искусств

В начале 70-х в шестнадцатилетнем возрасте Элио уехал в Индию, где изучал различные медитативные техники, в том числе технику "Випассана".

С 1976 года в течение 10 лет изучал разговорный и классический тибетский язык, философию и тренировался в медитации под руководством десятка важных тибетских мастеров, в том числе с духовным и практическим советником ХIV Далай Ламы. В этот период он также являлся одним из основателей Тибетского Буддистского института в Милане (Италия).

Приглашеннный Калу Ринпоче, выдающимся мастером медитации школы Шанпа Кагью, Элио переехал в Сонаду (Дарджилинг, Индия), где около 20 лет работал над переводом Великой Энциклопедии индо-тибетских знаний автора Контрула Лодро Тайе.

В 1986 году Элио начал изучать Дзогчен с Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче и через несколько лет получил полномочия учить медитации.

С 2003 года Элио стал одним из главных переводчиков Ка-Тер (продвигаемый проект Института Шанг-Шунг, Австрия) для перевода древних тибетских текстов, главным образом об Учении Дзогчен.

Источник

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2017), Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------

